# Vanolla is awake!!



## sushisurf13 (Feb 22, 2009)

She didnt hibernate for too long. She went to sleep right after thanksgiving. I thought she would have been out untill late March.
She seems to be doing OK. Not eating though. No water either.


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Eric, Try placing a hose that is running slowly in front of her this may intice her to drink. I let water run slowly over their carapace then just place the hose down in front of them this seems to do the trick. If not you might want to soak her in tepid water. Hydration is very important at this time. even more so than eating.


----------



## longbeachskunk (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh wow! I've been checking on Snoop and Dre everyday and they have been moving around more. Snoop even had his eyes open 5 days ago. Should I just bring them out all the way now so I can start hydrating them? Or should I leave them in there? They usually don't wake up until around late March like Vanolla. What should we do?


----------



## Laura (Feb 25, 2009)

Make sure she is warm enough.. but if she starts eating.. make sure she stays warm enough to digest..


----------



## longbeachskunk (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok they are up and already running around! Yay, I missed them!


----------

